#ubuntu-ae 2011-04-18
* nlsthzn-work changed the topic of #ubuntu-ae to: FOSS in the UAE, alive and kicking | http://www.meetup.com/EmiratesLoCo/ | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmiratesTeam | Next IRC meeting: Sunday 24 April 2011 @ 20:00 (GMT+4)
<nlsthzn-work> ubuntulo1_: morning
<nlsthzn-work> doh... it is a bot :)
<nlsthzn-work> Time to go home :D
<bassem_lap> jjk_saji, Josef?
<jjk_saji> Hi , yesterday I had tough time
<jjk_saji> was not able to join
<bassem_lap> jjk_saji, no probeml! anyway next meeting will be at 8pm
<jjk_saji> Will we post the conversation
<bassem_lap> jjk_saji, already posted I think
<bassem_lap> jjk_saji, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3788421/2011-04-17_Freenode.txt
<jjk_saji> thanks read it, I will make sure next time . I wont miss it
<hadenx> Morning guys ..
<hadenx> bassem, nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> hadenx: morning...
<hadenx> http://m.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Emirates-Team-LoCo/185867921459214
<hadenx> nlsthzn , like it...
<nlsthzn> hadenx: done
<hadenx> Hello jjk_saji
<nlsthzn> greetings jjk_saji
<nlsthzn> :)
<jjk_saji> Hi
<jjk_saji> I am joseph JOhn
<jjk_saji> I was away from the PC
<hadenx> Hello Joseph .. Good morning
<hadenx> Hello ubuntulo1_
<nlsthzn> jjk_saji: Mr. Joseph, welcome :)
<nlsthzn> hadenx: ubuntulo1_ is a bot... :)
 * hadenx facepalm
<hadenx> btw , jjk_saji , I am very keen on your plan on promoting Ubuntu to schools..
<jjk_saji> You can help me,
<hadenx> jjk_saji , sure .. I'm sure all of us here can contribute in some way or the other
<jjk_saji> right now I am working on NI model school, last saturday I went there meet pricipal, head masters
<jjk_saji> right now I want support in creating a document why a  school should  select Ubuntu for its educatinal need
<hadenx> Jjk_saji I'm actually working on that ...
<jjk_saji> also I need support in helping the IT support staff over there in there ubunut doubts
<jjk_saji> I will ask them also to be a part of IIRC and take help
<hadenx> This weekend I'll be busy cos of church activities ... Next week I can have a documentation n presentation ready ..
<hadenx> jjk_saji , yeah sure ... We can help them out on IRC .
<nlsthzn> gents... I have to go sleepy now... one more night to go :)
<nlsthzn> cheers
<hadenx> Btw , jjk_saji , you have these Linux training session right ?
<hadenx> Where do they take place ?
<jjk_saji> you mean destinationopensoure.com
<hadenx> Yes...
<jjk_saji> No fixed place, I ask any office near me for the space for free, if they give I conduct there some where near to my office, place varies depending on the availablity
<hadenx> jjk_saji are any sessions going on at the moment ?
<jjk_saji> Next batch it is going to start by June 1'st week for 20 hours
<jjk_saji> the present batch classes are over and candidates are supposed to do the assignments
<hadenx> that's great .. Have a friend who is interested ..
<hadenx> anyway jjk_saji , can you give a brief idea on what we might be targeting at ?
<hadenx> Or what you plan introducing to the Schools admins ?
<jjk_saji> destination training and school activities are both different
<jjk_saji> DOS session is open to IT support guys from the industry for are not knowing how to use LINUX
<jjk_saji> my Scholl activity is different , there I am  trying to co-ordinate with the "it staf" and install Ubunut over ther
<hadenx> jjk_saji , server side or the client machines ?
<jjk_saji> at school client machine first , in DOS server side has priority
<hadenx> jjk_saji , you have any clue as to what the current major applications on server side at schools are ?
<jjk_saji> File sharing + some application developed on .net for school admin
<hadenx> Filesharing we can manage .. .net apps is a problem ..
<hadenx> Was going through edubuntu the other day , there's a great free application for school admins to use...
<jjk_saji> First we have to bring ubuntu to the lab
<jjk_saji> changing admin software which they had purchased will be tough
<bojicas> is preparing the MoM for our first IRC meeting
<hadenx> morning bojicas
<bojicas> good morning, hadenx
<hadenx> bojicas , you didn't like the facebook page :)
<bojicas> just now ... got online. all things in order. i don't find the Meetings subpage on our wiki, i remember it was there before
<xnixan> Hi, Good morning everybody!
<bassem_mobile> xnixan: hi
<bassem_mobile> morning :)
<xnixan> bassem, fine
<xnixan> :)
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, , fine
<bassem_mobile> xnixan: :)
<xnixan> bassem_mobile, where are you from?
<hadenx> bojicas , pages are case sensitive
<bassem_mobile> hadenx: morning
<bassem_mobile> hadenx: did you welcome the bot?
<bojicas> hadenx, yes, i know, found the meetings link on the bottom - from that subpage i'll go further deep with logs and mom
<bassem_mobile> bojicas: morning
<hadenx> bassem_mobile , yes I did .. First thing in the morning ..
<hadenx> Btw , this Is the official ubuntu bot right ?
 * bassem I'm here :-)
<bassem> hadenx, yes, it's the official one
<bojicas> I would like to change a link in our wiki menu: Meetings => https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmiratesTeam/Meetings
<bojicas> do you agree?
<bojicas> IRC meeting log: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmiratesTeam/Meetings/IRCMeetinLogs20110417
<bassem> bojicas, thanks
<bassem> xnixan, did you attend any of our LoCo meetings?
<xnixan> bassem, yep!
<xnixan> bassem, second one :)
<bassem> xnixan, what is your name?
<bassem> xnixan, is it the first time here in the channel?
<xnixan> My name is Ahmad
<xnixan> bassem, you are welcome!
<hadenx> xnixan , bojicas http://m.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Emirates-Team-LoCo/185867921459214
<hadenx> Please like our facebook page..
<bojicas> hold on, a sec... hadenx, working on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmiratesTeam/Meetings/IRCMeetingSummary20110417
<bassem> xnixan, Ahmad Hamada ?
<xnixan> :)
<xnixan> bassem, yes!
<bassem> xnixan, ah :-) welcome Ahmad
<hadenx> xnixan , Ubuntu enthusiast or newbie ?
<bassem> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Emirates-Team-LoCo/185867921459214
<xnixan> bassem, Linux/Unix newbie, since 1996 ;)
<bassem> xnixan, hadenx asked you not me!
<xnixan> bassem, :)
<xnixan> hadenx, what about you?
<xnixan> bbl
<bassem> xnixan, did you try ubuntu cloud?
<bassem> it's based on eucalyptus!
<bassem> hadenx, what is that DOS server which you talked with Josef about!
<hadenx> xnixan , been using ubuntu for almost 4 years now..
<hadenx> bassem, DOS is destinationopensource
<hadenx> That's his website
<bassem> hadenx, oh thanks god! I thought it's M$ DOS!!!
<hadenx> lol bassem..
<hadenx> BTW , bassem , have you used LTSP ?
<bassem> hadenx, no, but I did network booting and remote login on linux before
<bojicas> partial MoM: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmiratesTeam/Meetings/IRCMeetingSummary20110417 Comments, pls
<bojicas> I'll edit soon Actions/ToDos section
<hadenx> bojicas .. Nice job..
<xnixan> bassem, No, i did not!
<bassem> bojicas, thank you for your efforts, I will read it later
<xnixan> hadenx, Desktop side or Server side?
<hadenx> LTSP server side ...
<hadenx> Setting it up..configuring etc..
<xnixan> hadenx, any experience with Asterisk?
<hadenx> xnixan , no not really ... But I've read through the documentation ..
<Toki> Wai~! New people!
<hadenx> Xnixan , how good are you at troubleshooting Linux issues ?
<xnixan> hadenx, hehe
<xnixan> hadenx, depending on the issue, do you have any?
<hadenx> xnixan , we need people on IRC..
<hadenx> Help out those who have issues...
<xnixan> hadenx, do you mean for support?
<hadenx> Hey Toki...
<hadenx> xnixan .. Yes :)
<xnixan> hadenx, i am in ;)
<Toki> xnixan: Advanced support, or basic?
<xnixan> Toki, both, :D
<Toki> Tier 2 you are. :D
<hadenx> xnixan , great .. Hope to see you often on IRC then.. :)
<xnixan> hadenx, me too :)
<xnixan> i was a very active user @ eglug, till 2004
<Toki> xnixan: Shall we introduce ourselves? I'm the so-called 'community manager', attended all the meetups so far, though missed yesterday's meeting.
<Toki> *IRC meeting
<Toki> Tier 1 support guy as well.
<hadenx> xnixan , what happened to eglug?
<xnixan> hadenx, Egyptian Linux Users Group
<hadenx> Oh ok.. How's the group going ?
<xnixan> I am Ahmad Hamada, using Unix/Unix Like systems since 1996, fall in love with linux since 2000, working as Linux System Administrator for more than 8 yrs, attended one meetup (second one) tried to attend the rest but i could not :(, hope to see this community growing bigger and bigger :)
<Toki> xnixan: We've met, though I don't exactly remember you/ :(
<xnixan> Toki, NP
<Toki> You should've attended the installfest.
<xnixan> :)
<Toki> We had two laptops we had to return because of X problems.
<xnixan> Toki, i was dreaming of that, but it was out of my hand :(
<Toki> xnixan: Hope to see you in the future events - your knowledge and experience would come in handy.
<xnixan> Toki, it would be always my pleasure :)
<xnixan> Toki, the best thing for this LUG is launching this Channel, a community without IRC is useless!
<Toki> xnixan: Agreed, a simple discussion board just doesn't cut it.
<xnixan> Toki, yep!, IRC, faster and much more interactive ;)
<xnixan> Toki, what is your name?
<bojicas> Toki: Minutes of Meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmiratesTeam/Meetings/IRCMeetingSummary20110417
<Toki> xnixan: Toki is my name. :)
<Toki> bojicas: Thanks.
<xnixan> Toki, :)
<bojicas> The post on meetup is here: http://www.meetup.com/EmiratesLoCo/events/17261336/ or here: http://www.meetup.com/EmiratesLoCo/messages/boards/thread/10709924
<bojicas> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/04/18/%23ubuntu-ae.txt ;)
<bojicas> thx, ubuntulo1_
<hadenx> becareful , what you guys say.. You are being monitored :)
<hadenx> ubuntulo1_ is a spy ...
<xnixan> bbl
<bassem> xnixan, are you memeber of eglug?!!!
<xnixan> bassem, yep!
<bassem> xnixan, are you egyptina?
<bassem> *Egyptian
<xnixan> bassem, sure! ;)
<xnixan> bassem, and you?
<bassem> xnixan, syrian! but I'm eglug member too :-)
<bassem> xnixan, http://eglug.org/node/3831 I'm the second person on the left
<xnixan> bassem, welcome!
<bassem> xnixan, you welcome :-p
<bassem> xnixan, me https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=416304615729&set=a.416301985729.212024.714035729&type=1
<bassem> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=416306015729&set=a.416301985729.212024.714035729&type=1
<xnixan> bbl
 * bassem تجربة العربي على بوت التسجيل!!
<bassem> hadenx,
<hadenx> bassem
<bassem> hadenx, what is DOS? Destination Open Source ?
<hadenx> Yup..
<hadenx> I think destinationopensource.org
<bassem> hadenx, yeah this one! what do you know about it?
<hadenx> It's Josephs website .. He conducts free Linux training sessions ..
<bassem> hadenx, he's the trainer?
<hadenx> bassem , yup..
<bassem> hadenx, did you attend any?
<hadenx> no.. I wanted to though...
<bassem> interesting ...
<hadenx> He's pretty good I heard ..
<bassem> hadenx, you know someone attended !
<hadenx> No.. Not really..
<bassem> hadenx, oh btw, when Silviu updated this pag: http://www.meetup.com/EmiratesLoCo/events/17261336/#initialized
<bassem> does it sent an alret to all the group or only the attenedees !
<hadenx> bassem , only atendees..
<bassem> hadenx, so we have to repost it again in the mailing list or message board!
<hadenx> We have to ask Toki to do that ...
<nlsthzn-work> Very quiet in here tonight...
<xnixan> Good evening all!
<bassem_lap> xnixan, evening
<xnixan> bassem_lap, are working in dubai?
<bassem_lap> xnixan, yes
<xnixan> bassem_lap, which in which sector your company is working in?
<bassem_lap> xnixan, mobile apps
<xnixan> bassem_lap, IPhone?
<bassem_lap> xnixan, bb and android
<xnixan> bassem_lap, business solution?
<bassem_lap> xnixan, yes
<xnixan> :)
<bassem_lap> xnixan, yes?
<bassem_lap> xnixan, sorry
<bassem_lap> xnixan, you?
<xnixan> bassem_lap, i am a System and Network administrator in driving center
 * nlsthzn-work waves as xnixan and bassem_lap 
<xnixan> nlsthzn-work, evening :)
<nlsthzn-work> xnixan: welcome, not seen you on IRC yet :)
<xnixan> nlsthzn-work, thanks, i was here in morning!
<nlsthzn-work> xnixan: ah, ok... sorry, I was sleeping then :)
<xnixan> nlsthzn-work, NP ;)
<xnixan> nlsthzn-work, since when you are using Linux?
<bassem_lap> xnixan, Linux admin?
<xnixan> bassem_lap, yep!
<nlsthzn-work> xnixan: on and off since around 1998 actually... but mostly on windows... only a bit more permanent the last two years (and still Windows for gaming)
<bassem_lap> xnixan, good, driving center with linux!
<xnixan> bassem_lap, :), why not?
<bassem_lap> xnixan, it's rare to see linux here!
<xnixan> bassem_lap, our proxy, mail, dns, fw all are 100% Linux
<bassem_lap> xnixan, great!
<bassem_lap> xnixan, which school?
<xnixan> Al Ahli Driving Center
<nlsthzn-work> cool to hear :)
<xnixan> nlsthzn-work, :) thanks!
<bassem_lap> xnixan, do you have any idea how it cost to attend the lessons ! the whole cost
<xnixan> bassem_lap, LOL
<xnixan> bassem_lap, i thought this is LUG IRC channel :p
<xnixan> bassem_lap, any way, do you have driving license form Syria?
<bassem_lap> xnixan, nope, I have to take all the lessons
<xnixan> bassem_lap, did not get it
<xnixan> bassem_lap, are you a student in any other institute ?
<bassem_lap> xnixan, no, I don't have any kind of license
<xnixan> bassem_lap, aha
<xnixan> bassem_lap, around 4200-4400 AED
<xnixan> bassem_lap, till you get your license in your hand ;)
<bassem_lap> xnixan, oh, no! it's very expensive !!!
<xnixan> bassem_lap, as far as i know, this is the lowest between all 5 driving centers!
<bassem_lap> xnixan, one payment ?
<xnixan> bassem_lap, the difference is not too much, but this is the lowest
<xnixan> bassem_lap, if you paid the full amount you will get 10% discount
<xnixan> bassem_lap, but you do not need to do so
<xnixan> bassem_lap, just pay as you go through process
<bassem_lap> xnixan, period ?
<bassem_lap> xnixan, duration
<xnixan> bassem_lap, if you take daily classes, (4-6)
<xnixan> bassem_lap, after 10-14 days you will get your license
<xnixan> bassem_lap, of course if you passed final test from first time
<bassem_lap> xnixan, let's make it simple! can I pay it in two months ?
<xnixan> bassem_lap, NP
<xnixan> bassem_lap, the only restriction, do not stop taking lessons for more that 2 months
<bassem_lap> xnixan, I live in Dubai marina and work near burj dubai! is there any near center?
<xnixan> bassem_lap, sure, our HO @ Al Qouz
 * nlsthzn-work was very pleased he could just switch his licesnse in the UAE :p
<bassem_lap> xnixan, how to go there, I don't have car!!!
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn-work, only switching!!
<xnixan> bassem_lap, they will pick you and drop you back!
<xnixan> nlsthzn-work, from where you are?
<bassem_lap> bojicas, thank you for the MoM
* bassem_lap changed the topic of #ubuntu-ae to: FOSS in the UAE, alive and kicking | http://www.meetup.com/EmiratesLoCo/ | Wiki: http://ubuntu.ae | Next IRC meeting: Sunday 24 April 2011 @ 20:00 (GMT+4)
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn-work, it's ok like this? the topic!
<nlsthzn-work> Sunny South Africa
<nlsthzn-work> bassem_lap: sure, looks good to me
<xnixan> Have to go :)
<xnixan> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<nlsthzn-work> xnixan: cheers
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn-work, night :-)
<bassem_lap> xnixan, , night :-)
<nlsthzn-work> bassem_lap: night :)
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn-work, me too, but I'm listening to Om Kalthoom now!
<nlsthzn-work> who?
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn-work, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umm_Kulthum
<nlsthzn-work> bassem_lap: ah... enjoy
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn-work, http://www.last.fm/music/Umm%2520Kulthum?ac=Umm%20Kulthum%20
<nlsthzn-work> bassem_lap: that's fine... not my cup of tea
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn-work, it's only one song, duration is about 1 hour and 20 mins
<nlsthzn-work> bassem_lap: ouch...
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn-work, classic arabic
<nlsthzn-work> bassem_lap: well if you enjoy it, enjoy it :)
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn-work, thanks
#ubuntu-ae 2011-04-19
<bassem> bojicas, Haden , morning :-)
<bassem> oh yes, and ubuntulo1_ too
<xnixan> Morning all!
<bassem> xnixan, morning Ahmad
<xnixan> bassem, how are you?
<bassem> xnixan, fine. you?
<xnixan> bassem, ok!
<xnixan> bassem, are you a developer?
<bassem> xnixan, no, I'm system admin
<xnixan> bbl
 * nlsthzn waves sleepily
 * bassem ping
<hadenx> pong
<nlsthzn> donkey
<bassem> nlsthzn, donkey?!!
<nlsthzn> bassem: proper response would be kong :p
<bassem> nlsthzn, good morning :-)
<nlsthzn> bassem: Well, good afternoon it seems  :)
<bassem> nlsthzn, it's my afternoon, while it's your morning!
<nlsthzn> bassem: kind of... but I missed my whole morning by sleeping... and as night shift has ended I have to get back into normal time :)
<bassem> nlsthzn, normal time! like all human being ?
<nlsthzn> lol, well like all ppl in the UAE at least :)
<bassem> nlsthzn, for how long you will stay as human?
<nlsthzn> love the way my natty install is starting to look and behave currently http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10694062&postcount=390
<nlsthzn> bassem: you mean before nigthshift again?
<bassem> nlsthzn, before you become vampire!
<nlsthzn> hehe... about 6 days
<bassem> nlsthzn, good
<hadenx> bassem...
<bassem> hadenx, I'm not here :-)
<hadenx> Ok.. No probs .. Let me know once you are here :)
<bassem> hadenx, tomorrow
<hadenx> bassem , ping me tomorrow then :)
<bassem> hadenx, ping
<hadenx> anyway ... Release party :)
<bassem> hadenx, usualy it's after the release! I we still have 11 day!
<hadenx> What plans ?
<hadenx> We have to decide on something :)
<hadenx> sorry bassem, got dc
<hadenx> bassem , what do you suggest ..?
<hadenx> xnixan
<xnixan> hadenx, yep!
<hadenx> any ideas for a release party ?
<xnixan> hadenx, no!
<hadenx> Would you join if there was one ?
<hadenx> xnixan
#ubuntu-ae 2011-04-20
<xnixan> Hi, anyone a live?
<Toki> My, my, we're being logged are we?
<Toki> Waste of bits if you ask me.
<xnixan> Good Morning Penguins :)
<nlsthzn> Morning all
<hadenx> morning guys...
<nlsthzn> Test message... (suspect net issues)
<bassem> nlsthzn, morning
<nlsthzn> Good morning bassem  :)
<xnixan> nlsthzn, Haden bassem Morning :)
<nlsthzn> xnixan: Hey :)
<xnixan> nlsthzn, :)
<bassem> xnixan, morning :-)
<xnixan> bassem, :)
<hadenx> afternoon hoomans...
<xnixan> hadenx, LOL afternoon to you :D
<bassem> greeting all
<nlsthzn> Just bought my first application via the Ubuntu Software Center... so far it has been very painless
<xnixan> Guys, anyone using Asterisk?
<bassem> xnixan, I use to administer Asterisk servers!
<bassem> *used
<xnixan> bassem, here in dubai?
<bassem> xnixan, nope, in egypt!
<bassem> xnixan, but it's the same version of Asterisk everywhere!
<bassem> :-p
<xnixan> bassem, :)
<xnixan> bassem, with DarknessWolf?
<xnixan> bassem, i do not remember his name now!
<bassem> xnixan, the same company but after he left it!
<bassem> xnixan, sherif nagy
<xnixan> bassem, ya, i think computer corrupted my mind, you know he was my neighbor :-O
<xnixan> bassem, where he is now?
<bassem> xnixan, last time, he was with Nile University
<Toki> Hi there skylark, I don't believe we met before. Allow me to welcome you to our channel.
<skylark> Thanks Toki
<Toki> skylark: If you've kept track of the mailing list, I'm pretty sure you know who I am, or do we need to introduce ourselves to each other?
<bassem_lap> Toki, skylark , good evening
<Toki> bassem_lap: Evening.
<bassem_lap> Toki, who is skylark?
<Toki> No idea, he just replied to my greeting seconds before you saw him go off.
<Toki> Evening, TheLive1.
<TheLive1> greetings Toki
<Toki> Good to see alive just like your name says.
<TheLive1> yea
<TheLive1> about to fall asleep tho
<TheLive1> and up in 5 hrs
<TheLive1> hav a gnite
#ubuntu-ae 2011-04-21
<rverrips> Hey Bassem - have you heard anything from the ubuntu-ae mail list moderator?
<bassem_mobile> rverrips:
<rverrips> Yeah
<bassem_mobile> rverrips: i'm not the one who will take care of the mainling list
<rverrips> Sorry, didn't mean to suggest that - Just in the meeting you said you'd contacted the guy...
<bassem_mobile> rverrips: i understans what you mean! but i didn't say that!
<bassem_mobile> check the MoM
<rverrips> apologies, my mistake - Haden said he contacted him ...
<bassem_mobile> rverrips: no problem my friend :-) we all do that early in the morning :-p
<rverrips> Thank goodness for logfiles :-)
<rverrips> Do you know Zulfiqar Al Khan - He was at the meetup in January (I think) ... I missed Feb and April so not sure if he attended after that ...
<bassem_mobile> rverrips: no i don't know him, what about him?
 * nlsthzn-work waves
<bassem> nlsthzn-work, waves
<nlsthzn-work> bassem: Hey :)
<rverrips> Hi Neil!
<rverrips> Anyone have any fun with diaspora yet?
<bassem> rverrips, not yet
<bassem> rverrips, is it by invitations ?
<rverrips> The main pod at joindiaspora.com yes ... but you can join one of the community maintained pods like https://diasp.org
<nlsthzn-work> rverrips: I would love to try it out... maybe we should start something like that... oh and hi :p
<rverrips> HI
<rverrips> You on Facebook Neil?
<nlsthzn-work> rverrips: yup
<rverrips> I've friended you on FB - I can send you an invite to diasp.org through that.   I'd be keen to start something local but have time to commit developing / updating - It's still VERY alpha and not my area of experience (I'm a LAMP guy, they use Ruby and bundler etc)
<rverrips> Oh, and NGINX
<bassem> viva nginx!
<rverrips> nginx is still growing on ,,, Apache and I go back a long way
<bassem> rverrips, I have a running nginx vps!
<bojicas> rverrips: checking diaspora source code
<bojicas> it's rails. nginx is not a must to run it
<nlsthzn-work> rverrips: sounds cool... I will except once I am back home (time permitting this evening) :)
<rverrips> That's good news ...
<rverrips> Good news 'bout diaspora on apache, not so much about neil going home :-)
<bojicas> the usual deployment is with the help of phusion passenger (aka mod_rails). it supports both: apache and nginx
<nlsthzn-work> :)
<bojicas> nginx seems to have a smaller memory footprint and being a bit faster
<rverrips> I've heard good things 'bout nginx, but the apache guys are also quick to take up a challenge  - There's talk they're working on getting the benchmark beater back :-)
<bojicas> bassem: i remember once asking a question re multiple versions of ruby on the same machine
<rverrips> I also have very limited experience with redis ....
<bojicas> the answer is rvm: rvm.beginrescueend.com
<bassem> bojicas, I didn't get what you said!
<bojicas> i think, you were asking few days ago, how to run ruby 1.8 and 1.9.2 on the same machine.
<bojicas> rvm let's you install different ruby versions and switch nicely between them.
<bassem> bojicas, I faced that problem while installing remine! but it's ok now
 * nlsthzn-work is busy having a look at some python... haven't programmed since school (in turbo pascal :p)
<bassem> bojicas, what is rvm
<bojicas> rvm is a tool that let's you manage multiple rubies.
<bojicas> for example:
<bojicas> rvm  install ruby-1.8.7
<bojicas> or
<bojicas> rvm install ruby-1.9.2
<bojicas> than, to set the environment to use one of them you just say:
<bojicas> rvm use ruby-1.9.2
<bojicas> and the full environment is switched to 1.9.2. This way the gems will not clash
<bojicas> and you can easily test apps under different versions. eg. redmine is known to run under 1.8 due to rails2 dependency.
<bassem> bojicas, thanks for the info
<bojicas> also passenger can be set to use a particular ruby ... e.g. PassengerRuby /home/username/.rvm/bin/passenger_ruby
<bojicas> rvm ree
<bojicas> gem install passenger
<bojicas> rvmsudo passenger-install-nginx-module
<bojicas> if your using ree as your ruby (ree support redmine)
<bassem> bojicas, for sure I will call you next time when I'll configure something related to RoR
 * nlsthzn-work waves @ Toki... welcome
<Toki> nlsthzn-work: Thanks.
<Toki> You guys are sporting the next meeting in the topic quite happily, but what discussion topics? Since Silviu is going to chair the next meeting as well, someone tell him to suggest a meetup and I'll approve it.
<Toki> nlsthzn-work: Can I interest you in C?
<nlsthzn-work> Toki: C?
<Toki> nlsthzn-work: Indeed, the language Linux is mostly written in.
<nlsthzn-work> Toki: Nope I am not interested in C thanks :)
<nlsthzn-work> besides C is old now...
<nlsthzn-work> it has evolved in many directions
<Toki> nlsthzn-work: C maybe old, but it's still in use and will be for the forseeable future.
<Toki> Are you not using Google's chat function?
<Toki> BRB
<nlsthzn-work> Toki: sorry... did not see/hear you on gmail...
<Haden> Hey guys...
<Haden> Good evening...
<Haden> bassem , Toki
<bassem> Haden, ?
<bassem>  Haden give me 3 min
<Haden> I said Good Evening ")
<bassem> Toki, Haden , in the next meeting we will review what we did the last week! and what is the next steps !!!
<Haden> bassem, not sure if i'll be there for next meeting..
<Toki> I'm back~!
#ubuntu-ae 2011-04-22
<xnixan> Good Morning  :)
<bassem_lap> xnixan, good morning
<xnixan> bassem_lap, :)
<nlsthzn-work> Morning all
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn-work, morning
<nlsthzn-work> How are you Mr. bassem_lap?
<xnixan> nlsthzn-work, Morning :)
<nlsthzn-work> xnixan: Good afternoon :)
<xnixan> nlsthzn-work, was waiting for that reply :p
<nlsthzn-work> xnixan: hehe, glad you got it then :p
<xnixan> nlsthzn-work, working in Dubai?
<nlsthzn-work> xnixan: nope... I am on the other side of the UAE... very close to the Saudi border actually...
<xnixan> nlsthzn-work, hmmmm, Oil company?
<nlsthzn-work> petro-chemical
<xnixan> sing Linux?
<xnixan> *using
<nlsthzn-work> xnixan: nope, linux is a personal hobby of mine... nothing to do with work :)
<xnixan> nlsthzn-work, good for you ;)
<nlsthzn-work> :)
<xnixan> nlsthzn-work, from where you are?
<nlsthzn-work> South Africa, and you?
<xnixan> Egypt!
<xnixan> bbl
<Toki> Afternoon, you Humans.
 * nlsthzn-work waves :p
 * Toki wakes back.
<Haden> Afternoon guys..
 * nlsthzn-work waves
<Haden> How's the weekend going?
<bassem_lap> Haden, nlsthzn-work , afternoon
<nlsthzn-work> @work (again) so it is going as usual I guess, and there?
 * nlsthzn-work waves @ bassem_lap 
<Haden> nlsthzn-work, You sure do work alot..
<nlsthzn-work> Haden: does feel that way
<Haden> http://www.youtube.com/user/collegehumor#p/u/15/gPYromrN7OI
<Haden> You guys need to watch that.. :)
<nlsthzn-work> Haden: @work unfortunatly... but I love college humor... they are great :)
<Haden> nlsthzn-work, I'm a big fan too..
<xnixan> Evening Guys :)
<nlsthzn> salute
<Haden> Hola...
#ubuntu-ae 2011-04-23
<xnixan> Afternoon Guys!
 * nlsthzn-work waves
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn-work, xnixan , hello
<nlsthzn-work> Greetings and salutations Mr. bassem_lap :)
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn-work, welcome welcome
<nlsthzn-work> :p
<bassem_lap> xnixan, you are the only linux guy in your company
<xnixan> bassem_lap, actually, before i join, there was nothing related to Linux here, after joining i start implementing, mail, dns, proxy, web services based on Linux
<xnixan> bassem_lap, short answer, no!
<xnixan> bassem_lap, how are you bro?
<bassem_lap> xnixan, I'm fine, and looking for a job :-)
<xnixan> bassem_lap, why?
<bassem_lap> xnixan, stability !
 * nlsthzn-work is also hunting for a job... just needs less hours and more moneys... nothing special :p
 * nlsthzn-work spied a Toki in the channel
<Toki> nlsthzn-work: 'a'?
<Toki> By the way, nick Toki is already registered by someone, but I'm using despite IRC telling me to identify myself.
<Toki> *using it
<nlsthzn-work> have you tried to register it?
<nlsthzn-work> Toki: my, aren't we the talkative one today :p
<Toki> nlsthzn-work: Nope, don't want this nick. And sorry for late reply was carrying the bags for my brother's trip to home country.
<nlsthzn-work> ah ok... :) just that we know Toki to be you... if you change it to Bob it will be hard to think of it as you :)
<Toki> Well, just like rverrips and TheLive1 - not to mention your nick as well, peers will get used to a new one soon.
<nlsthzn-work> I guess... but will you? :p
<Toki> nlsthzn-work: Why will I not?
<Toki> If you mean getting used to called by something, I've already been using names like Oxwil and Oxwivi long before involvement in LoCo.
<nlsthzn-work> Toki: exactly... so how long before the new one is old and you have to get yet another one :p
<Toki> Well, I didn't start using anything other than Toki because I haven't decided to go for the permanent one. :)
<Toki> The last attempt was botched, so don't worry.
<nlsthzn-work> :)
<Toki> nlsthzn-work: Quite the conversation killing smile. :D
<nlsthzn-work> I seem to have that gift, to stop chatter in IRC channels and stop posts on forums...
<nlsthzn-work> ...I rest my case ... :p
<Toki> nlsthzn-work: Sorry, I did not make it sound that way.
<Toki> But if there's nothing to reply to, the conversation won't continue.
<Toki> Unless of course someone brings up a new subject.
<Toki> *I did not mean to make
<nlsthzn-work> np, just joking... I am waiting (im)patiently for 7 so I can get out of here
<Toki> nlsthzn-work: Repeat 'patience is virtue
<Toki> nlsthzn-work: Repeat 'patience is virtue' in your mind to infinity.
<nlsthzn-work> sure... if that will make the time past quicker
<Toki> nlsthzn-work: They always say when you're occupied, time seems to fly. :)
<nlsthzn-work> time flies when your having fun...
<Toki> Just psychological - when you have you don't check the time, but when you want something to end quickly you frequently check the clock.
<Toki> *have fun
<nlsthzn-work> Thanks for the info doc...
<nlsthzn-work> :p
<Haden> Evening guys....
<nlsthzn-work> Haden: Hey
<nlsthzn-work> bai
<Toki> Evening, folks.
 * Toki waves at nlsthzn.
<nlsthzn> Alo :)
 * Toki has joined the room
<nlsthzn> cool... now I am on diaspora... and have no clue about how to use it properly yet :p
<Toki> nlsthzn: 'diaspora' is...?
<nlsthzn> ... just a google away ... ;)
<Toki> Ah, gotcha.
<nlsthzn> cheers all... time for zzzzz's
#ubuntu-ae 2011-04-24
 * rverrips waves
<xnixan> Haden, Morning!
<xnixan> ubuntulo1_, Morning bot :p
<hadenx> Good morning guys..
<bassem> hadenx, bojicas , nlsthzn , xnixan , morning!
<nlsthzn-work> bassem: Good afternoon :)
<nlsthzn-work> bassem: pls note I may be 15-20 min late for the meeting tonight...
<hadenx> Good afternoon nlsthzn-work
<nlsthzn-work> hey hadenx :)
<hadenx> Hey guys..
<nlsthzn-work> hadenx: hello again...
<hadenx> nlsthzn-work Dont think I'll be able to attend the meeting today ..
<nlsthzn-work> hadenx: k... and I will be late :/
<hadenx> Might be late too... Maybe 9....
<nlsthzn-work> that sounds too late :D
<hadenx> Made me smile .. http://xkcd.com/838/
<nlsthzn-work> hadenx: classic :p
<nlsthzn-work> hadenx: check out these http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/columns/bizarre_cathedral_1 ... they start out lame but get very funny :D
<nlsthzn-work> ok... will try and be on time... fingers crossed :)
<nlsthzn-work> bai
<rverrips> Meeting is at 8, right?
<bassem> rverrips, yes
<rverrips> Thanks - different timezone at the mo' - Bit confused
<bassem> rverrips, different TZ !!! where are you?
<rverrips> I'll explain when I'm back later in the week - suffice to say a place where the timezone is either 30 minutes ahead, or behind Dubai ... still can't get my head around which :-)
<bassem> what is time right now?
<bassem> rverrips,
<bojicas> now 7:33pm, about 30 min to go
<bassem> bojicas, I know that :-)
<bassem> bojicas, what we will dicuss today?
<bojicas> 1. Follow up previous meeting
<bojicas>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmiratesTeam/Meetings/IRCMeetingSummary20110417
<bojicas> 2. Toki comments
<bojicas>     http://www.meetup.com/EmiratesLoCo/messages/13203885/
<bojicas> 3. Party ideas
<bassem> bassem, and set next meeting topics
<bassem> bojicas,
 * rverrips thanks bojicas for the time stamp
<nlsthzn> rverrips: thanks for the invite to diasporg... I am on and setup... now not sure what to do with it :p
<nlsthzn> oh and hi all :)
<rverrips> You're welcome nlsthzn - diaspora development seems pretty slow at the moment.  Not 100% sure when it'll start gaining momentum...
 * nlsthzn thinks the original 4 is to busy spending the $200000 they got from Kick Starter :p 
<rverrips> Yup, seems most of the work is being done by the community ...
<rverrips> nlsthzn, can you accept my "friend" resquest on diasp.org?
<nlsthzn> rverrips:  I have no notice on the site that I have such a thing?
<rverrips> login and goto https://diasp.org/aspects/manage
<nlsthzn> rverrips: no new requests... and also, is there no direct link to this from the home page or anything?!
 * bassem why I don't have diaspora account?
<rverrips> nlsthzn: I think on the homepage there should be a notif' on the right, near contacts ... I'll try again ...
<nlsthzn> bassem: exclusive club :p
<nlsthzn> bassem: or just go to diasp.org and create an account
 * bassem I'll join from my mobile
<rverrips> I'll send you an email, bassem ... But meeting is starting, now, or only in 30 minutes?
<bojicas> i think it is time
 * nlsthzn gets in meeting mode.... Severed Fifth play!
<bojicas> let's wait for bassem to join from his mobile
<bojicas> welcome bassem_mobile
<bojicas> time
<bojicas> #startmeeting
<bojicas> [TOPIC] Progress, Toki's comments, Follow-up, Release Party
<bojicas> Details:
<bojicas> 1. Progress
<bojicas> 2. Toki's comments
<bojicas>     http://www.meetup.com/EmiratesLoCo/messages/13203885/
<bojicas> 3. Follow up previous meeting
<bojicas>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmiratesTeam/Meetings/IRCMeetingSummary20110417
<bojicas> 4. Release party ideas
<bojicas> 5. Next meeting. Date/time. New Topics
<bojicas> Humans, welcome to our second irc meeting.
<bojicas> Let's see who is attending:
<bojicas> bojicas - Silviu Bojica
<bassem_mobile> hi all, i'm ready
<rverrips> rverrips - RoyVerrips
<bassem_mobile> Bassem Jarkas
<nlsthzn> nlsthzn - Neil Oosthuizen
<bojicas> 4 people.
<bojicas> 1. Progress.
<bojicas> based on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmiratesTeam/Meetings/IRCMeetingSummary20110417 we have:
<bojicas> [DONE] follow up to get ubuntulog monitor #ubuntu-ae irc channel ( bassem_mobile )
<bojicas> [DONE] create the FB page https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Emirates-Team-LoCo/185867921459214 ( hadenx )
<bojicas> DONE] coordinate registration of ubuntu.ae and redirect to our wiki http://www.ubuntu.ae ( rverrips )
<bojicas> [DONE] create a Linked In group link
<bojicas> http://www.linkedin.com/groups/Ubuntu-UAE-User-Group-3884125
<bojicas> Anything else to be recorded as done?
<nlsthzn> I liked the Facebook page :p
<bojicas> me too :)
 * rverrips is grateful for the FB likes - Need another 18 to register facebook.com/ubuntu-ae
<bojicas> thx to rverrips , we have http://www.ubuntu.ae
<nlsthzn> cool that all the actions where completed... thanks to all the guys for the efforts!
<bojicas> I think it would be nice to use it as our main reference (currently it point to our wiki team page)
<bojicas> [VOTE] Shall we use http://www.ubuntu.ae as our main reference?
<rverrips> +1
<bojicas> +1
<bassem_mobile> bojicas: ubuntu-ae.org domain!
<bassem_mobile> +1
<nlsthzn> Just some clarity... do you mean a home page with all the relevent info and links?
<bojicas> yes, actually on next point, we'll discuss Toki's comments. He complained about last installfest that the attendees were "ill-informed of our presence on the net"
<nlsthzn> +1
<bojicas> so, to address this, http://www.ubuntu.ae points to our wiki page, which is the main page and contains all links to all resources
<bojicas> a total of 4 votes.
<rverrips> I agree with bojicas - if/when we get ubuntu-ae.org best to switch to that.  Voted to use http://ubuntu.ae until then ...
<nlsthzn> why .ae.org if I may ask?
<bojicas> ubuntu-ae.org is provided by canonical
<rverrips> nlsthzn - it's a naming standard for ubuntu loco's
<nlsthzn> did not know... cool... got to do that then :)
<rverrips> just another point - both http://ubuntu.ae and http://www.ubuntu.ae resolve to the wiki ... isn't www redundant?  (it's cnn.com, not www.cnn.com?)
<bojicas> however, till we'll get ubuntu-ae.org, we'll considered ubuntu.ae as our reference page
<nlsthzn> rverrips: as long as both work we are covered :)
<bojicas> with or without www it should work.
<rverrips> Both work(www or non), but which one do we "publish"?
<bojicas> www.ubuntu.ae ?
<bassem_mobile> the shorter!
<rverrips> +1 for the shorter
<bojicas> nlsthzn: you have the deciding vote :)
<nlsthzn> and if I abstain? :p
<nlsthzn> +1 for shorter because I am lazy by nature
<nlsthzn> ;)
<bojicas> gets 2:1, so the shorter goes
<bojicas> [AGREED] http://ubuntu.ae will be our official domain / community web reference
<bojicas> 2. Toki's comments
<bojicas>     http://www.meetup.com/EmiratesLoCo/messages/13203885/
<rverrips> wait a bit ...
<bojicas> i guess you are all aware of toki's comment. check the link.
<rverrips> There was still some reporting on progress pending ...
<rverrips> (at least, I had some?)
<bassem_mobile> bojicas: write it here, and let's dicuss it one by one
<bojicas> Bots, I don't see why we need anything more than help in summarising meetings, but it's not important so I rest my case.
<bojicas> we voted last time this issue, so next..
<bojicas> Mailing list, I am very opposed to the decision taken. Launchpad automatically subscribes members to mailing list, yet we're ignoring that and introducing another step to subscribe to a separate mailing list.
<bojicas> rverrips: get admin rights from existing admin (ubuntu-ae mailing list) - from our last meeting
<bojicas> do we have yet ownership to the mailing list?
<rverrips> about mailing lists - I think haden (or perhaps bassem) was going todo that - I was going to do launchpad.org/~ubuntu-ae and twitter
<bojicas> bassem_mobile ?
<rverrips> Interesting thing about launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ae and twitter.com/ubuntu_ae are both being run by same guy, who was at one of our meetings (The January one, I think)
<nlsthzn> so there are three possibilities... meetup, launchpad or ubuntu's official mailing lists we can use right?
<bassem_mobile> bojicas: not me!
<rverrips> He's one of the guys behind Habl Consulting ... out of the country at the moment, but I can't see why we wouldn't offer those once he returns ...
<bojicas> I have noticed this one too. http://twitter.com/ubuntu_ae
<bojicas> it is Zulfiqar Al Khan
<rverrips> That's him - you know him?
<bojicas> so, you know him. that means we should wait maybe more...
<bojicas> But whom contacted him?
<rverrips> I'm happy to try track him down - He's also in the meetup group member list
<bassem_mobile> Haden i think
<bojicas> he is not present today, we should ask Haden for a follow up, however, no rush...
<bojicas> Third-party websites, I give in that we do need it, but as with every decisions, we're rushing. There's no need for it now since our only contact with end users was at AUS, and they were ill-informed of our presence on the net. Our next target are school system, again they are not end users, so currently third-party websites are useless.
<nlsthzn> haden said I will be late... maybe be here around 9
<rverrips> I think Haden got hold of the guy in charge of ubuntu maillist - akshay@lambaweb.com
<bojicas> noted. if haden shows up, i'll ask this.
<nlsthzn> doesn't matter what web presence we have... if we don't tell people they wont know
<nlsthzn> so no matter the url, we need to sharpen up on getting the word out
<bojicas> actually this was just decided with our first vote: http://ubuntu.ae
<bojicas> One thing that was completely missed in the discussion was moving away from Meetup.
<rverrips> Regards Toki's statment - I think the point of having 3rd-party websites is to that we will have a way to involve/attact others ... at AUS it would've been great to say something like "Friend us on Facebook" or follow us on twitter ...
<nlsthzn> yup, easy is best
<nlsthzn> they were windows users after all can't make it to difficult
<nlsthzn> :)
<rverrips> nlsthzn - They're ubuntu users now :-)
<nlsthzn> rverrips: we hope :)
<bojicas> they must be :)
<nlsthzn> maybe if grub doesn't show there windows partition :p
<rverrips> back to the topic - I believe there was a vote to keep meetup at the last meeting?
<nlsthzn> maybe if grub doesn't show there windows partition :p
<bojicas> it was actually one miss-understanding with "format d: drive"
<bojicas> and the guy had windows installed on that d: drive :)
<bassem_mobile> hah?!!
<nlsthzn> on the desktop :)
<bojicas> the only desktop...
<rverrips> another point regards Toki's comments - Launchpad doesn't add users automatically to the mailing-list .  I believe that's the default, but users can change it ...
<nlsthzn> makes sense... not everyone wants to use a mailing list
<bojicas> as it is set-up at the moment, launchpad's mailing list is disabled, i think
<bojicas> launchpad is required for the core team to have an account in order to be officially approved
<bassem_mobile> we can do that by using LP mailing list
<nlsthzn> no prob, but having and using launchpad doesn't mean we need the mailing list (or that most people will ever subscribe)
<bojicas> Mailing Lists:
<bojicas> use current meetup mailing list, until we can take over ownership/co-admin the official ubuntu list, after, we should integrate them by having meetup list as a member of ubuntu.
 * rverrips not sure what bassem_mobile is talking about
<bojicas> This is what we agreed last time
<bassem_mobile> rverrips: auto subcribing to mailing list
<nlsthzn> only problem with the integration is that some of us will get double e-mails ....
<rverrips> bassem_mobile - It's a user preference, as well as a group setting.  I would suspect user peference overrides group pref.
<bojicas> let's stick with latest agreement and wait for the ownership of the "official" mailing list?
<bojicas> +1
<nlsthzn> +1
<bojicas> one more + vote to pass :)
<nlsthzn> +1
<nlsthzn> :p
<bojicas> :)
<rverrips> _1
<rverrips> sorry, that was +1
<bojicas> AGREED: same as last meeting re mailing lists
<bojicas> meetup - another point raised by Toki.
<bojicas> Personally, I think meetup is useful... so there is no reason to move away
<rverrips> I believe there was a vote to keep meetup at the last meeting?
<bassem_lap> meetup is great platform to organize meetings
<nlsthzn> Well, it is a tool to plan meetings basically... so let us use it for that
<bojicas> +1 to keep using meetup
<bassem_lap> +1
<rverrips> +1 to keep using meetup for meetings
<nlsthzn> +1
<bojicas> AGREED: we'll keep meetup to organize meetings
<bojicas> And then there's who is in-charge of what. Bassem is already in-charge of our Lp page, wiki and IRC. But third-party websites that's been set up is divided among Haden (Facebook), Roy (provided he gets the Twitter account under his control) and Silviu (LinkedIn). So if we want to relay some message on third-party channels, we have to contact three different people. That just ain't gonna cut it. What I'd like to see is one guy with a simple G
<bojicas> wibber session connected to our channels sending message to all of them at the same time.
 * nlsthzn can hear is tummy rumble... just got home from work and then a meeting... :D
<rverrips> Just a question - If we're using meetup, shouldn't this meeting be on there?
<bassem_lap> bojicas, no one is in charge of the wiki and no one should be!
<bojicas> Here my point is to not keep everything managed by a maximum one admin + one backup guy, but rather a minimum one admin + backup gut
<bojicas> guy
<nlsthzn> we are a group of people... so it is natural that we need some structure and people with responsibilities.... so we need to make sure as a core group that things get done
<bojicas> bassem_lap: agreed
<rverrips> agree
<nlsthzn> +1
<bojicas> +1 no one in charge for wiki
<rverrips> +1 for minimum admin+backup
<bojicas> +1 for minimum admin+backup
<nlsthzn> lol... I think we need to vote on one thing at a time...
<bojicas> there are 2 votes now...
<nlsthzn> +1 for the above
<nlsthzn> but I feel this applies to the wiki also
<bassem_lap> bojicas, ???
<bojicas> about wiki, it should remain public
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn, wiki is running under ubuntu server! we have just to maintain pages!
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn, add content and so on ...
<bojicas> everytime i edit something, i see that an email goes to certain people away, so it is moderated
<nlsthzn> sure all should add... but if something goes wonky... who is the person to rectify it?!
<rverrips> Revision control can rectify the wonky
<bojicas> yep, the revision control
<nlsthzn> then no prob...
<nlsthzn> +1
<bojicas> if it is a disagreement in content, we should debate it on a meeting or something...
<rverrips> bojicas - That sounds just like the "Ubuntu Code of Conduct"
<rverrips> to me
<nlsthzn> :)
<bojicas> minimum of admin+backup should satisfy Toki requirements as well (one person can prove active in all areas and get co-admin status)
<bojicas> regarding ubuntu code of conduct, everyone should sign it
<nlsthzn> all core peeps should...
<nlsthzn> I am sure there will be some people that couldn't care less about it
<bojicas> so, let's put this one as a task/action to be completed
<rverrips> Agreed, but I'd think more concerning would be if we have anyone who is opposed to signing it (it may just be an awareness thing if they haven't)
<bojicas> [ACTION] Sign the code of conduct
<bassem_lap> btw, why we should sign it?!!
<nlsthzn> rverrips: I love FOSS, use openSUSE and I am willing to assist the loco in furthering linux... maybe I don't want to sign the code of conduct...?! just saying
<nlsthzn> also it is a PITA to set up encryption etc :p
<bojicas> The code of conduct is not forcing us to use Ubuntu only :) it is a guideline on how we should behave in the community
<bojicas> https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.1
<nlsthzn> so if I don't believe in what it says I cannot be part if it?
<bojicas> be considerate
<bojicas> be respectful
<nlsthzn> or if I am too lazy to sign it I must go away?
<bojicas> be collaborative
<bojicas> when we disagree, we consult others
<rverrips> nlsthzn - I might give you the PITA to setup PGP (but a little concerned) but the Code of Conduct is merely a summary of FOSS principles - Can't see how you'd love FOSS and be opposed to sigining it
<rverrips> GPG not PGP sorry
<nlsthzn> oh is that why all other distro's have the exact same thing right? ;)
<bojicas> this is a guideline. I already done this some years ago :)
<nlsthzn> just playing devils advocate btw... I will be signing it... but I can see that people will not like being forced to do so...
<nlsthzn> if my only reason was because the loco says I must then I wouldn't
<rverrips> nlsthzn - I don't think it's must to be part of the loco, just if you want to participate ...
<bojicas> it is not mandatory, but we should have the code of conduct in mind...
<nlsthzn> well vote then :)
<rverrips> I'd suggest it should be mandatory if you're admin or backup on any of the platforms?
<rverrips> (I don't think everyone in the Loco needs to sign it)
<bojicas> [VOTE] Should it be mandatory to sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct to be admin/backup guy?
<rverrips> +1
<bojicas> bassem_lap , nlsthzn ?
<nlsthzn> +1 I guess :p
<bojicas> bassem_lap , you are an admin, so what do you choose ? :p
<nlsthzn> I feel it is important part of Ubuntu
<nlsthzn> and for core functioning team it makes sense
<bojicas> +1
 * rverrips will help nlsthzn setup his GPG *evil grin*
 * rverrips so he can sign the CoC
<nlsthzn> rverrips: been there done that (twice) already.... lost both my keys already :p
<bojicas> [AGREED] an admin/backup guy should sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<bojicas> 3. Follow up of our previous meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmiratesTeam/Meetings/IRCMeetingSummary20110417
<bojicas> most of the things were discussed already, like ubuntu-ae.org, ubunut-ae mailing list, twitter accounts
<bojicas> there is only one more thing which was assigned to hadenx, the mootbot (to contact scribes team)
<bojicas> 4. Release party ideas
<bassem_lap> bojicas, no idea so +0
<bojicas> there was geekfest, i think - a regular gathering of geeks
<nlsthzn> This should have been planned and agreed and arranged last week already (at the latest) IMO
<bojicas> a bit more party-like, with some conferences going in parallel.
<nlsthzn> maybe all the peeps getting together in beggining of may meetup can have some  party hats and a cake and celebrate :)
<rverrips> Just for clarity sake, how would you describe a launchparty to someone who's never been (I've been to three, and each was very different)
<nlsthzn> haden and bassem don't care, as long as there is beer :)
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn, :-)
<nlsthzn> I don't think there is a set standard
<bojicas> it seems, that the meetup will be our releasy party, unless we go from there for beer ;)
<rverrips> sure, just wondering what the expectation was ...
<bojicas> let me google a bit ...
<nlsthzn> I know ubuntu-za always have a cake with the new name and a picture of the release on the cake... etc.
<rverrips> I will sadly not be able to attend the next Wednesday evening meetup, so if that's the same night as the launch party than I'm a abstention regarding voting for it (sorry)
<rverrips> nlsthzn - Yeah, I believe one of their members works for a hotel :-)   We got someone like that in our LoCo?
<bojicas> random search for release party. here are some pictures from kde release party; http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3871
<bojicas> not too fancy
<nlsthzn> :) guys... the IRC meeting of this small size shouldn't take more than a half hour... I think we are doing it wrong :p
<bojicas> this is the last subject before we'll set up next meeting
<bojicas> i guess we'll have in the end the release party as part of the regular meetup
<bojicas> if no other ideas
<bojicas> next meeting: date/time, topics, etc
<bassem_lap> agree with bojicas
<nlsthzn> not enough time.... we should start planning now for 11.10
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn, it's not a must to have it the next day of the release !
<nlsthzn> I guess... but it feels cooler to have it then :p
<nlsthzn> btw, next IRC meeting will have to be posted on meetup so more people can attend
<bojicas> Next meetup is on Wednasday May 4th. I think we should skip next sunday
<nlsthzn> also, maybe once every two weeks will be enough
<rverrips> +1 For IRC meetings on Meetup
<bojicas> [VOTE] next irc meeting date/topics to be decided on May 4th, during meetup
<bojicas> +1
<rverrips> +1 for neet IRC data at May 4th Meetup
<nlsthzn> +1
<bassem_lap> +1
<bojicas> let me understand - to have the irc meeting during meetup?
<bassem_lap> bojicas, merge the both meetings!
<nlsthzn> that would be silly
<nlsthzn> lol
<bojicas> ok
<bojicas> thanx, i think we should call for the end of out irc meeting
<bojicas> #endmeeting
<nlsthzn> Sweet
<rverrips> +1 for endmeeting
<nlsthzn> Thanks guys... that was too long though :/
<bojicas> for reference, the irc log: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/04/24/%23ubuntu-ae.txt
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn, rverrips , how to add you as friends in diaspora?
<rverrips> I think it's broken at the moment, but it should be as simple as:
<rverrips> 1 - on homepage, click contacts (middle right)
<rverrips> 2 - in the "aspect" you want to add, click add (should be above, next to the aspect name)
<rverrips> 3 - search by name, i.e. rverrips@diasp.org
<nlsthzn> nlsthzn@diasp.org
<rverrips> Yup, I can find you, but when I hit confirm (send request) I get an error page ...
<bassem_lap> rverrips, I can't see "Contacts" !!!
<rverrips> scroll down, it's under the block for "find your friends"
<rverrips> nlsthzn - worked now?  go figure!
<nlsthzn> I am not sure what aspect I shared with you :p
<nlsthzn> I think I had to create a new one for it to work... trying to add you to an existing one didn't seem to do the job
<nlsthzn> rverrips: ^
<nlsthzn> No wait... it did work... you are in the emirates loco aspect I created :D
<rverrips> I think the aspects is how you want to set them up (i.e. you can order your contacts in whatever aspects you decide, not linked to the ones they have you in)
<nlsthzn> Not sure why... it gave me an error but there you are :p
<bassem_lap> I see only no contacts
<nlsthzn> rverrips: k... I see the post you made
<nlsthzn> am I in your linux group?
<rverrips> Yeah, I made an aspect for everyone linux related ...  will subdivide that into Emirates Loco later if needed
<rverrips> (once my contacts grew beyond 4 :-)
<nlsthzn> haha
<nlsthzn> bassem_lap: what is your handle on diasp.org?
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn, jarkas
<nlsthzn> bassem_lap: you got a request I think
<nlsthzn> bassem_lap: ?
<nlsthzn> there we go... one happy family... now what :p
 * bassem_lap :-)
<bassem_lap> Haden is there too!
<Haden> Hey bassem_lap ,nlsthzn ,bojicas ,rverrips,xnixan
<Haden> Just got back home.. How did the meeting go?
<rverrips> missed you Haden ...
<Haden> Will have to sit and read the logs tomorrow.. Really tired today..
<Haden> How's the outcome pf todays meeting?
<nlsthzn> think it went ok...
<rverrips> Nothing amazing to report - wait for the summary/logs ... nl+bassem+myself are now messing about in diasp.org
<Haden> Did you guys come to any conclusion for the launch party/meet?
<bojicas> Haden: http://ubuntu.ae as our main web reference, minimum 1 admin+1 backup-guy, follow-ups from last meeting
<bojicas> no ideas for party, so it will be same with the regular meetup
<nlsthzn> basically the next meetup early in May will be used to celebrate the launch
<nlsthzn> bring cake and beer ;)
<Haden> CAn bring cake.. beer is going to be a problem...
<Haden> Unless we decide to meet up at a pub..
<rverrips> bojicas - you on diaspora?
<nlsthzn> Haden:  anything can happen after the "official" meet
<bojicas> not yet...
<Haden> ;)
<nlsthzn> great... now the IRC will be quiet and our diasp.org accounts are going to flood :p
<bassem_lap> nlsthzn, lol
<nlsthzn> rverrips: https://github.com/diaspora/diaspora/wiki/Installing-and-Running-Diaspora
<rverrips> yup, already editing app_config.yml
<nlsthzn> rverrips: :)
